# Flying in the 1st trimester



## Bobo (Jan 20, 2005)

HiYa,

I am due to travel to Copenhagen with work when I will be almost 10 weeks (fingers crossed) and the trip will involve 3 short flights each way (each no longer than 1 hour 30 mins).  DH and I haven't told anyone about the BFP partly because we are still in shock and it almost feels like we are going to jinx things so obviously I don't want to have to tell work early.  Is it going to be ok for me to fly?  I have done loads of searching on the web and it seems to be a hot topic with very strong views in either direction - help!!!!  

Bobo


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Bobo...great news, i was wondering about you!!

Flying generally ok, just take on plenty of water and do ankle exercises etc.  Flight socks may be helpful too...

Jan


----------



## Bobo (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jan,

Thank you so much for the best wishes!    So it sounds like the flights should be ok.  DH and I have been going round in circles cos I really don't want to tell work until after 12 weeks but obviously if I couldn't fly then I would have to tell them something.   

Bobo


----------

